# Canadian Open Barbecue Championships & Ribfest



## squeezy (Jun 20, 2007)

http://canadianbarbecueassociation.com/

Hopefully some of you will be able to attend this event, so that I might have a chance to meet some of you.

It has been just confirmed that I have been selected as a judge for this event!

Barrie is closer than you think!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 20, 2007)

Well Squeezy I checked it out as I will be taking a long holiday that weekend but it is 600 miles away! Damn! To much for a weekend I think.


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 20, 2007)

I love Barrie and used to fish a little North of there for many summers......good times...

Unfortunately I won't be able to attend - but it would be great if you could snap a picture or two if your distinguished position allows you a moment.

Have fun and enjoy alot of great *"Q"* ....


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats on getting picked as a judge
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I will keep that in mind for next year but do catch a couple pics for us and enjoy all that good eatin, er, i mean judging


----------



## squeezy (Jun 20, 2007)

Ah mom ... just make it a long weekend! What's a few hundred miles between friends?


----------



## squeezy (Jun 20, 2007)

Will take some pix as time allows and chances present themselves ...


----------



## squeezy (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks Bubba ... looking forward to doing my duty ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I seen there was a need and just couldn't let them down ... eh?


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats on the judging position... that is WayKool! Unfortunately, I will not be able to attend it; I'll be in Carlisle, PA for a car show that weekend.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 20, 2007)

Alas Poor Squeezy, but I can not go.  I must  work to pay for  meats to smoke.... DRATS!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Anyway, thanks for the invite.  Good luck, have fun, AND TAKE PICS!


----------



## triple b (Jun 20, 2007)

I wish I could  go too!
But,I have my doubts.
Unless my boss was really nice to me..............hhmmmm


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 20, 2007)

One of these days Squeezy your Mama's gonna come give you a BIG hug!


----------



## squeezy (Jun 20, 2007)

Now how are you going to do that mom? ... I understand you're only 5'2"


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 21, 2007)

Don't they make chairs and ladders in Canada?


----------



## squeezy (Jun 25, 2007)

You could use a pair of hydro pole spurs and climb up!

Incidently, I just found out that my brother will be able to join me that weekend ...


----------



## squeezy (Jul 9, 2007)

What a great weekend of judging ... food wasn't bad either! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Triple B (Big Bad Bri) and I ... had a great time!
Had a few weather issues and a fire downtown on Sunday ... lots of excitement.





Thunderbird sculpture by the lake. 




The "EH" Team preparing some brisket





Triple B & Squeezy gettin' a whif of pig...




Blind judging pulled pork





On-site rib presentation from Swines & Bovines







 My judge-mate and Team Swine & Bovine





An interesting homebuilt novelty from Country Kitchen (Won the best site )


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks like a great time was had by all. I like the idea of this judging thing....no work and great grub!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  gotta try that soon!!! Thanks for the pics
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I heard the same team as last year won again, is that correct?


----------



## squeezy (Jul 9, 2007)

Pulled pork (blind)



 Desserts (blind)







 A couple of novel cookers!



 This one scissors up & down electrically for fire control and transporting even in a small car!


----------



## squeezy (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes they did ... and here's one for ya, I was supposed to do an on-site, in a category they called 'Anything but' the 4 main turn-ins and they declined to enter ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Can't blame them though ... it was very hot and it didn't count for the championship!


----------

